# Turkey cup football 28 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 27, 2009)

28 Oct 11:30 Denizli Belediyespor v Kastamonuspor 1.72 3.50 4.00 +4  
28 Oct 11:30 Gungoren Belediyespor v Bursaspor 10.00 5.50 1.20 +4  
28 Oct 11:30 Konya Sekerspor v Adanaspor 2.75 3.25 2.25 +4  
28 Oct 11:30 Mersin Idman Yurdu v Antalyaspor 3.50 3.25 1.90 +4  
28 Oct 11:30 Orduspor v Belediye Vanspor 1.50 4.00 5.00 +4  
28 Oct 11:30 Yalovaspor v Eskisehirspor 9.00 5.00 1.25 +4  
28 Oct 13:00 Kasimpasa v Kayseri Erciyesspor 1.50 4.00 5.00 +4  
28 Oct 13:00 Kayserispor v Vestel Manisaspor 1.50 3.75 5.50 +4  
28 Oct 17:00 Denizlispor v Gaziantepspor 2.50 3.20 2.50 +4  
28 Oct 17:00 Diyarbakirspor v Tarsus Idman Yurdu 1.40 4.00 6.50 +4  
28 Oct 17:00 Galatasaray v Bucaspor 1.083 8.50 13.00 +4  
28 Oct 17:00 MKE Ankaragucu v Karsiyaka 1.25 5.00 9.00 +4  
29 Oct 11:30 Altay v Samsunspor 1.40 4.00 6.50


----------



## zidanel0 (Oct 28, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> 28 Oct 11:30 Denizli Belediyespor v Kastamonuspor 1.72 3.50 4.00 +4
> 28 Oct 11:30 Gungoren Belediyespor v Bursaspor 10.00 5.50 1.20 +4
> 28 Oct 11:30 Konya Sekerspor v Adanaspor 2.75 3.25 2.25 +4
> 28 Oct 11:30 Mersin Idman Yurdu v Antalyaspor 3.50 3.25 1.90 +4
> ...




Hello , I'm new here & from Turkey.

I think Bursaspor , Eskisehirspor and Galatasaray will win.
And also Denizlispor would not win.
These are my opinions.
Please share your advices for everyone.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi *zidanel0*, welcome to the forum, it's good that someone from Turkey is here, we need people from all countries that have the local information on their country's league.

Denizlispor at @2.50 is good play like you mentioned. At some bookie I even found it @2.56.


----------



## zidanel0 (Oct 28, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> Hi *zidanel0*, welcome to the forum, it's good that someone from Turkey is here, we need people from all countries that have the local information on their country's league.
> 
> Denizlispor at @2.50 is good play like you mentioned. At some bookie I even found it @2.56.




Hi, 

I don't advice you bet for Denizlispor , because they haven't a coach ,funs are angry ...

My today's matches are

Denizlispor-Gaziantep ==> 02
Juve-Smpdoria==>u3,5
Parma-Bari ==>u3,5


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the info
Good luck to you.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 29, 2009)

Here are the results, Dezi won 4-1 

AET Denizli Belediyespor 2 - 1 Kastamonuspor 

 FT Güngören 0 - 1 Bursaspor 

 FT Konya Sekerspor 3 - 2 Adanaspor 

 Pen. Mersin 2 - 2 Antalyaspor * 

 FT Orduspor 1 - 0 Belediye Vanspor 

 FT Tokatspor 3 - 2 Ankaraspor 

 AET Yalovaspor 1 - 3 Eskisehirspor 

 Pen. Istanbul Buyuksehir * 1 - 1 Genclerbirligi 

 FT Kasimpasa 4 - 1 Erciyesspor 

 Pen. Kayserispor 0 - 0 Manisaspor * 

 FT Ankaragucu 3 - 2 Karsiyaka 

 AET Denizlispor 4 - 1 Gaziantepspor 

 FT Diyarbakirspor 0 - 1 Tarsus 

 FT Galatasaray 2 - 1 Bucaspor


----------



## zidanel0 (Oct 31, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> Here are the results, Dezi won 4-1



Yes , but in extra time


----------

